# Happy Birthday Gala!!!



## GSDBESTK9

I cannot believe the little devil, I mean angel







is 3 today. Where has time gone??? These past 3 years with Gala have been exciting to say the least and I don't know what I would do without her craziness now.








Here are some of my favorite pictures of her and some that show her personality...
On the way home from picking her up at the airport...








Ultro fell in love with her right away, little did he know what a pest she would be to him
















Water freak from day one!








Anything makes a good toy...








Can you say demanding? She did NOT want me to put the hose away!








This one always cracks me up...








Did I say water freak?








My "angel"








My gorgeous girl...








Her favorite thing to do... fetching sticks in the water








Very independent
















Have I mentioned the water yet?
















Yep, I think she should have been a fish!








So from this little sweet innocent face...








To this...


----------



## kleinenHain

Happy Birthday Gala!!!

Yep I would say she should have been a fish. My Drake loves water too.

I can't wait until I can take the kids out on the boat again.


----------



## angelaw

Except you're 2 days late, lol. 

Hard to believe she's 3 already!!!










Did she get anything special for her birthday?


----------



## luanne

Happy Birthday Big Girl!!!! 

She's had personality from day ONE!!!!

Lu


----------



## littledmc17

Happy Birthday Beautiful

Those pics were awesome 
such a personality

That angel pic cracked me up


----------



## Regen

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #CC33CC"> Happy Birthday Gala!</span></span>

She sure is a pretty girl


----------



## VALIUM

gala







gala





















to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eggo520

Holly says







big sister!!!









She is beautiful!


----------



## flyinghayden

Happy birthday to the demon sharkfish, I mean Gala!!! I still remember when you got her almost 3 years ago. Amazing how times flies.


----------



## SunCzarina

Happy Birthday Gala! She was so adorable and grew up to be gorgeous.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Happy Birthday Gala! Nice pictures

Keep up the antics. We need those stories and pics and you need to keep Carolina on her toes!


----------



## angelaw

This has now become one of my favorites, lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yeah, it shows what a real "angel" she is.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Awwww those are great pics!! I alwasy loved the little angel pic! That just cracks me up! 

Happy Bday Gala girly!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy birthday Gala! In that one pic it looks like she's trying to stand on her head, lol!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I know!!







She was drying her head.


----------



## Superpup

Happy birthday Gala!! She is such a gorgeous girl!!! Looks a lot like my little one Brandie. 
Gala has an awesome personality!! Love her


----------



## JerzeyGSD

This pictures are amazing! Hehe. And my, has she become a beautiful girl! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Amaruq

Gala!!!!! Did you get your own custom ice machine for your birthday?


----------



## AniasGSDs

Happy Birhtday Miss Gala!!!!!!!!!!

You're such a devil girl!!!!! But in a good way............... ;-)


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy 3rd Birthday, Gala. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you everyone!


----------



## kelso

Gala! Always one of my favorites to see pics of and see what she has been up to!








Cheers to many more beautiful girl!


----------



## Lynn_P

<span style="color: #6600CC">*Happy Birthday Gala... don't know how I missed this!! Wishing you many, many more!!!*</span>


----------



## wolfstraum

Ditto!



















































Happy Birthday Gala!
















Lee


----------



## ellen366

happy birthday gala!!!!!!

from your little brudder danny


----------



## aubie

Happy happy Bday Gala!!!!


----------



## Qyn

Gala.

She has to be one of the most talked about girls on this forum and deservedly so - she is intelligent, drivey, spirited, independent, determined and absolutely gorgeous and so very lucky to have the mom she does who is able and willing to give her the outlets she needs!! 

May all her birthdays be well celebrated and enjoyed!!


----------



## angelaw




----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you all.


----------



## JenM66

Happy, happy birthday! I remember our play date when Gracie was 6 months and Ms. Gala was 4 months - what a fun day that was!!! My all time favorite is her with the flag. I'll always love that picture. Hope you all had a great, special day!


----------



## gmcenroe

Happy birthday Gala!! She is beautiful and quite a character.

Glenn


----------



## DancingCavy

Happy Birthday, Gala! I hope you have a great day full of ice cube thievery.


----------

